# Error 0xc000007b on new windows 7 nd windows 8



## M.nadir

My harddisk crashes,so I bought a new harddisk of same company(samsung) and installed windows 7(64 bit) on it with the windows disk,i get with my laptop.Everything works fine except whenever I try to run crack files it keeps popping "Application was unable to start correctly(error 0xc000007b)".

So,I format my C drive nd install windows 8.1(64-bit) in it and update all drivers nd windows but again it keep saying same error.

PS-Does windows don't remove registry files of win 7 while formatting C drive to install windows 8 ?


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

What crack files are you trying to run, and where are they downloaded from?

When you format the hard drive, ALL files are removed, including the Windows registry.


----------



## M.nadir

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> What crack files are you trying to run, and where are they downloaded from?
> 
> When you format the hard drive, ALL files are removed, including the Windows registry.


To be specific the crack file of FIFA 14 and couple of other games and software.I use to run same files fluently,on my previous installation of windows 7.
I took them from a friend who is also using them in 64 bit win 7.


----------



## koala

If you buy the games instead of trying to illegally crack them, the errors will go away.

Sorry, we don't offer any support for pirate copies.


----------

